# S. dehaani bite report.



## Rhysandfish (Jan 27, 2018)

Woah Rhys took a bite... not surprised. First off, I was being stupid with an obviously stressed centipede and I don't regret it. Now to the bite: I was freehandling, yes freehandling, and everything was going well. centipedes calm, I'm calm, but my green tree frog wasn't. Little bugger freaked out while the pede was just casually strolling and scared it, pede thought my thumb was the frog, you know what happened. I yell a pretty friendly, OH FRICK and toss it in my sphagnum moss container, seal the lid, and go laugh about it to my mom. Sadly, my stupid self got a dry bite, and I didn't get the bite I was wanting. So overall: Rhys is fine, Centipede is fine, and I'm still going to handle it until it kicks my a** with a wet bite.  (15 year old takes deadly centipede bite(NOT CLICKBAIT!!!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 3 | Informative 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## chanda (Jan 27, 2018)

I assume you have read bite reports of actual S. subspinipes/S. dehaani "wet" bites? From everything I've read or heard, it is incredibly painful. A guy I knew who got tagged said it was "the worst pain ever" "like someone was slamming his hand in a car door - over and over and over again." Not the kind of thing I'd mess around with. Not to mention if you got a real bite, the pain is supposed to be pretty immediate - which might result in your pede getting unceremoniously flung across the room rather than dumped into a cushy moss container, which could end up with the pede either loose in the house or spattered on the wall.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 27, 2018)

chanda said:


> I assume you have read bite reports of actual S. subspinipes/S. dehaani "wet" bites? From everything I've read or heard, it is incredibly painful. A guy I knew who got tagged said it was "the worst pain ever" "like someone was slamming his hand in a car door - over and over and over again." Not the kind of thing I'd mess around with. Not to mention if you got a real bite, the pain is supposed to be pretty immediate - which might result in your pede getting unceremoniously flung across the room rather than dumped into a cushy moss container, which could end up with the pede either loose in the house or spattered on the wall.


Oh yes I've read nearly every bite report for these guys on the site. I kinda simplified the moss process though, I tossed it's thumb-hanging body into the conveniently placed moss container lol. I did the whole handling session inside a large bin so the pede couldn't have escaped. To be honest, it took a ton of thinking before even letting it on my hand, and I had pretty much expected to take a bite. But it was an amazing learning experience for me and I don't regret it one bit. (Or should I say bite)  But thanks for the concern! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 27, 2018)

Capt. 'Howling Mad' Murdock: 'That's only partial paralysis!'

This quote is perfect for what I've just read here (Lady chanda aside)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 27, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Capt. 'Howling Mad' Murdock: 'That's only partial paralysis!'
> 
> This quote is perfect for what I've just read here (Lady chanda aside)


Exactly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 27, 2018)

Now, seriously  

I've rated your post 'Love' because I actually like your style, I think you are funny and, without even bothering to mention how much brutal that venom is (and btw, I can only speculate and backing the general consensus, since I was never tagged) let me give you a brother advice: consider your family, for a moment.

Ain't sure about how things work exactly in the U.S let alone in mighty 'Remember the Alamo!' Texas, but in the case of a *real *bite, you will probably end to the E. R. 
You are 15, and there's nothing bad about being young... despite the detail that, your Mother, could end into deal with annoying issues if that happens.

I could be wrong and I hope that nothing crappy will happens, but think about that, a bit

Reactions: Agree 11


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 27, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Now, seriously
> 
> I've rated your post 'Love' because I actually like your style, I think you are funny and, without even bothering to mention how much brutal that venom is (and btw, I can only speculate and backing the general consensus, since I was never tagged) let me give you a brother advice: consider your family, for a moment.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah the ER thing is thrown out the window at this point. I’ve read so much crap on how they don’t do anything for bites and that it’s a waste of money. A few reports I’ve read even say that the pain killers they give do nothing. I’d rather deal with the pain than deal with some annoying nurse looking at me like an alien as I tell her, “look lady I’ve read like 10 AB bite reports and I’m not going to die. NO ITS NOT A RED HEADED OR TIGER CENTIPEDE!!! ITS A VIETNAMESE THINGY!!”. On top of that, there’s the risk of jeopardizing the pede hobby in Texas by showing that centipedes are a risk. If I did get envenomated,(by god please no.) it would probably involve me sitting in my room in the fetal position whining about how Coyote Peterson is a wimp.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## chanda (Jan 27, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> Oh yes I've read nearly every bite report for these guys on the site. I kinda simplified the moss process though, I tossed it's thumb-hanging body into the conveniently placed moss container lol. I did the whole handling session inside a large bin so the pede couldn't have escaped. To be honest, it took a ton of thinking before even letting it on my hand, and I had pretty much expected to take a bite. But it was an amazing learning experience for me and I don't regret it one bit. (Or should I say bite)  But thanks for the concern! I really appreciate it.


As Will Rogers is reputed to have said, "Good judgment comes from experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgment."  

You actually remind me of my younger son who has had to learn some difficult (and painful) lessons through personal experience, like when he was warned not to touch the wood-burning stove because it was very hot - so he promptly walked right up to it and put his hand on it (and got burned), or learned (I hope!) to watch for cars after getting his foot run over by one. (He said afterward that the cars were moving so slowly that he kind of forgot that the were actually moving - it was a "bear jam" at Yellowstone Park, where traffic comes to a near-standstill so everyone driving by can get a good look at the bear.) He is kind of a full-speed-ahead sort of kid, which has gotten him into trouble and/or hurt more than once!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bryverine (Jan 27, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> Oh yeah the ER thing is thrown out the window at this point. I’ve read so much crap on how they don’t do anything for bites and that it’s a waste of money. A few reports I’ve read even say that the pain killers they give do nothing. I’d rather deal with the pain than deal with some annoying nurse looking at me like an alien as I tell her, “look lady I’ve read like 10 AB bite reports and I’m not going to die. NO ITS NOT A RED HEADED OR TIGER CENTIPEDE!!! ITS A VIETNAMESE THINGY!!”. On top of that, there’s the risk of jeopardizing the pede hobby in Texas by showing that centipedes are a risk. If I did get envenomated,(by god please no.) it would probably involve me sitting in my room in the fetal position whining about how Coyote Peterson is a wimp.


Nobody here's going to say you have "balls the size of the sun" or crap like that, this isn't YouTube. That being said, I firmly believe even this species of centipede can be tamed, but they are a very high strung species.

One more thing to consider: I bet your parents would be pretty...uh, put out... if they found you whimpering in your room or in unbearable pain. My guess is the poor pede wouldn't make it out of this situation alive or, in the best case, they'd make you get rid of it.

I guess it all depends on how knowledgeable your parents are about pedes. If i was 15 again and got bit by a centipede, let alone a dehaani, my parents wouldn't question me nor give me a chance to explain... they'd take me to the ER regardless of what I "knew from online" and they'd be down that $300.. well, just my $0.02...

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 27, 2018)

bryverine said:


> Nobody here's going to say you have "balls the size of the sun" or crap like that, this isn't YouTube. That being said, I firmly believe even this species of centipede can be tamed, but they are a very high strung species.
> 
> One more thing to consider: I bet your parents would be pretty...uh, put out... if they found you whimpering in your room or in unbearable pain. My guess is the poor pede wouldn't make it out of this situation alive or, in the best case, they'd make you get rid of it.
> 
> I guess it all depends on how knowledgeable your parents are about pedes. If i was 15 again and got bit by a centipede, let alone a dehaani, my parents wouldn't question me nor give me a chance to explain... my $0.02...


I agree with your post so hard it’s not healthy. But my mom wasn’t too happy though. I explained to her before I bought it that if it were to bite me it’s going to probably make me cry and lay in the fetal position for a while. As soon as I mentioned the bite to her she yelled, “YOU RETARD!! I KNOW YOU WERE HOLDING THAT SON OF A”. I really want to work with this pede as it is laid back too. Was calm until that darn tree frog went spazz mode for no reason.


----------



## chanda (Jan 27, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> Oh yeah the ER thing is thrown out the window at this point. I’ve read so much crap on how they don’t do anything for bites and that it’s a waste of money. A few reports I’ve read even say that the pain killers they give do nothing. I’d rather deal with the pain than deal with some annoying nurse looking at me like an alien as I tell her, “look lady I’ve read like 10 AB bite reports and I’m not going to die. NO ITS NOT A RED HEADED OR TIGER CENTIPEDE!!! ITS A VIETNAMESE THINGY!!”. On top of that, there’s the risk of jeopardizing the pede hobby in Texas by showing that centipedes are a risk. If I did get envenomated,(by god please no.) it would probably involve me sitting in my room in the fetal position whining about how Coyote Peterson is a wimp.


It's very easy to say "The ER thing is thrown out the window" _now - _when you are not in excruciating pain - and when you don't have a concerned mother breathing down your neck. I can tell you, though, that if something like that happend to one of my kids, I absolutely would rush them to the ER regardless of whether they said not to bother - and I'm the one who keeps pedes, spiders, scorpions, and other exotic pets, so I know that the venom isn't likely to be life-threatening. How much does your mom know about the toxicity of centipede venom? Has she seen the reports of the seven-year-old girl allegedly killed by a bite from a S. subspinipes? If so, she would undoubtedly be highly concerned if you got tagged and might override your wishes on the matter. When it comes to your kids' health and safety, you don't take chances. Aside from an expensive trip to the ER, your mom also might decide that allowing you to keep venomous pets is not such a good idea and make you get rid of them. 

Heck, I remember my mom wanting to rush me to the hospital once after I got bit by a snake. (A garter snake - I had caught it to show my kids, but it wasn't in the mood for show-and-tell.) The dang thing grabbed on and didn't want to let go - and yes, there was a small amount of blood - and my mom just freaked out. It took me quite a while to calm her down and convince her that I knew exactly what it was, it was not venomous, and I had no need of medical attention.

Never underestimate that "mama bear" instinct!

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 2


----------



## Lithobius (Jan 27, 2018)

bryverine said:


> I guess it all depends on how knowledgeable your parents are about pedes. If i was 15 again and got bit by a centipede, let alone a dehaani, my parents wouldn't question me nor give me a chance to explain... they'd take me to the ER regardless of what I "knew from online" and they'd be down that $300.. well, just my $0.02...


My parents would have been 110% the same. Maybe worse since my mom is a nurse... she'd either drag me by the ear to the ER or laugh in my face for being an idiot when I "knew from the internet the painkillers wouldn't work," or maybe both, in that order. 

Since I'm (technically?) a 'grownup' now with my own place, I can be as stupid as I want with my critters and still keep them and get another round at the reptile expo, but if I was still living under my parents' roof there's no way they'd let me keep it / get another one. The least I could expect as a punishment is she'd lock the cage with a key only she had access to and only open it to put a cricket in, while she watched. Just something to think about.

Also I put your other one as funny because haaaa yeah I'd be doing the same thing if I got a wet bite. "Haaaaa Coyote Peterson is a wimp this doesn't hurt at all Waaaaahahahahahah"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Wow, what a read! Be sure to clean the bite as the infection that could follow from not doing so is probably worse than what the bite would feel like.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 27, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> Oh yeah the ER thing is thrown out the window at this point. I’ve read so much crap on how they don’t do anything for bites and that it’s a waste of money. A few reports I’ve read even say that the pain killers they give do nothing. I’d rather deal with the pain than deal with some annoying nurse looking at me like an alien as I tell her, “look lady I’ve read like 10 AB bite reports and I’m not going to die. NO ITS NOT A RED HEADED OR TIGER CENTIPEDE!!! ITS A VIETNAMESE THINGY!!”. On top of that, there’s the risk of jeopardizing the pede hobby in Texas by showing that centipedes are a risk. If I did get envenomated,(by god please no.) it would probably involve me sitting in my room in the fetal position whining about how Coyote Peterson is a wimp.


You are right when you say that, at one point, the Doctors can't do that much. But still, I have reasons to believe that, if a bite will happens, you will probably end to the E. R.

Here in Italy something like that would be completely free, ok, but it's not a waste of money at all. You know why I'm saying this?

Because we (I'm saying 'we' and not 'you' only, now) at the end of the day doesn't know what, technically, can happens to us after a bite. We keep talking about those bite reports, but truth is that majority of us never was tagged/stung. This is a fact to consider.

I'm not saying that those bites reports available here (and not) aren't valid, or worst. It's the opposite. Still, aren't bites taken, first hand/first finger (literally) by us. Only those that ended bitten/stung can, in a legit way, speak about that experience. *Their *experience.

A detail that a lot of people tend to not consider, is that we aren't exactly 'equal'. We are different. We have a different age, height, weight, health in general. A lot of people (sadly) has even diseases/sorta of disease they aren't even aware to have, to begin with. Last but not least, we can receive _different _kind of bites.

Have you noticed how much variety there's in the _Pterinochilus murinus _'OBT' bite reports? I'm sure you have read those. The only similarity was/is the pain, more or less, but some people ended experiencing completely different stuff. One bite, in particular (that required hospitalization) was pretty brutal.

You know why, therefore, isn't a waste of money ask for help? Not for what they can give to you for 'calm' down a little the pain (being cynical, to an extent, that's deserved) but for monitor you and your other vital functions, because no one knows what can happens and how *our *exact body can react. Our body, not others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 27, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You are right when you say that, at one point, the Doctors can't do that much. But still, I have reasons to believe that, if a bite will happens, you will probably end to the E. R.
> 
> Here in Italy something like that would be completely free, ok, but it's not a waste of money at all. You know why I'm saying this?
> 
> ...


Totally agree. 


NYAN said:


> Wow, what a read! Be sure to clean the bite as the infection that could follow from not doing so is probably worse than what the bite would feel like.


Did it after my mom called me an idiot. Burned more than the bite! 


Lithobius said:


> My parents would have been 110% the same. Maybe worse since my mom is a nurse... she'd either drag me by the ear to the ER or laugh in my face for being an idiot when I "knew from the internet the painkillers wouldn't work," or maybe both, in that order.
> 
> Since I'm (technically?) a 'grownup' now with my own place, I can be as stupid as I want with my critters and still keep them and get another round at the reptile expo, but if I was still living under my parents' roof there's no way they'd let me keep it / get another one. The least I could expect as a punishment is she'd lock the cage with a key only she had access to and only open it to put a cricket in, while she watched. Just something to think about.
> 
> Also I put your other one as funny because haaaa yeah I'd be doing the same thing if I got a wet bite. "Haaaaa Coyote Peterson is a wimp this doesn't hurt at all Waaaaahahahahahah"


Hahah. Coyote Peterson is a total wimp, but I say that without a bite. I live in Texas if you get what I’m saying! Might give my local hero’s native area a search. 


chanda said:


> It's very easy to say "The ER thing is thrown out the window" _now - _when you are not in excruciating pain - and when you don't have a concerned mother breathing down your neck. I can tell you, though, that if something like that happend to one of my kids, I absolutely would rush them to the ER regardless of whether they said not to bother - and I'm the one who keeps pedes, spiders, scorpions, and other exotic pets, so I know that the venom isn't likely to be life-threatening. How much does your mom know about the toxicity of centipede venom? Has she seen the reports of the seven-year-old girl allegedly killed by a bite from a S. subspinipes? If so, she would undoubtedly be highly concerned if you got tagged and might override your wishes on the matter. When it comes to your kids' health and safety, you don't take chances. Aside from an expensive trip to the ER, your mom also might decide that allowing you to keep venomous pets is not such a good idea and make you get rid of them.
> 
> Heck, I remember my mom wanting to rush me to the hospital once after I got bit by a snake. (A garter snake - I had caught it to show my kids, but it wasn't in the mood for show-and-tell.) The dang thing grabbed on and didn't want to let go - and yes, there was a small amount of blood - and my mom just freaked out. It took me quite a while to calm her down and convince her that I knew exactly what it was, it was not venomous, and I had no need of medical attention.
> 
> Never underestimate that "mama bear" instinct!


Totally agree. This is still the same lady that called my broken wrist me being a wimp lol. By god I seriously hope there isn’t another bite anyways!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 27, 2018)

The true monster of the scenario. Took 5 mins to rehouse him since he was hopping around my room. Cutie though! Oh and there’s an innocent cute little centipede!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 27, 2018)

Soooo, what? You had the frog on you at the same time?

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 27, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Soooo, what? You had the frog on you at the same time?


Oh definitely not. He was in his enclosure a few feet away but caused enough of a ruckus to scare the pede into biting me. Insane frog.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 27, 2018)

I was just thinking the same thing about the frog

EDIT: I think Mr frog might be planning your death man, Mafia style

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 27, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I'm curious about where he frog fits into this too, were they on your hand at the same time? That could end very badly for Mr frog


Nope. He was in his enclosure but due to him freaking out spontaneously the pede bit me. Sounds crazy but that’s exactly what happened.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 28, 2018)

Update: no pain increase, just sore. Only effects from it is a little bit of nervousness around centipedes. I feel the moment of it biting me constantly and hopefully that sensation will go away. Bite review for now: 5/10 not bad pain but bad mental trauma.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 28, 2018)

There is a possibility that it was just a coincidence. Centipedes will test bite unfamiliar surfaces, which is why I would recommend limiting first-time handling to a few seconds on-and-off your hand. I've just had some handling experience myself today:

I was "informed" that the best way to work with centipedes was to feed them, and start petting them while they were eating. That is what I did, however, every pede I worked with in that manner simply ended up thinking I was food. As a result, three of my six centipedes now try to chew on me the moment they touch me. Of the other three, I tried to handle one today, a moderately sized (~14cm BL) tiger form E. rubripes. It had never been touched before, but was fine during the freehandling. As such, I've come to the conclusion that the best way to handle centipedes is to just go for it. However, as aforementioned, don't let it stay on your hand for more than a few seconds at a time, until it is well acclimated to handling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 28, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> There is a possibility that it was just a coincidence. Centipedes will test bite unfamiliar surfaces, which is why I would recommend limiting first-time handling to a few seconds on-and-off your hand. I've just had some handling experience myself today:
> 
> I was "informed" that the best way to work with centipedes was to feed them, and start petting them while they were eating. That is what I did, however, every pede I worked with in that manner simply ended up thinking I was food. As a result, three of my six centipedes now try to chew on me the moment they touch me. Of the other three, I tried to handle one today, a moderately sized (~14cm BL) tiger form E. rubripes. It had never been touched before, but was fine during the freehandling. As such, I've come to the conclusion that the best way to handle centipedes is to just go for it. However, as aforementioned, don't let it stay on your hand for more than a few seconds at a time, until it is well acclimated to handling.


Good possibility that’s what happened but what’s cooler, a frog scaring the pede or it testing to see if you’re man enough to handle it!  I’ll definitely take the advice and learn handling techniques with my way cuter, SAFE, polymorpha.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 28, 2018)

Definitely go with polymorpha first. All pedes can be "tamed", but the consequences of getting envenomated by a polymorpha are nothing compared to dehaani.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 28, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Definitely go with polymorpha first. All pedes can be "tamed", but the consequences of getting envenomated by a polymorpha are nothing compared to dehaani.


But there’s no fun! Gotta be the big man with the cool big centipede!


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 28, 2018)

There will be much less fun if you mess up while handling a dehaani 
Just get used to how pedes behave first, then try again with dehaani if you wish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 28, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> There will be much less fun if you mess up while handling a dehaani
> Just get used to how pedes behave first, then try again with dehaani if you wish.


Most definitely. Cute idea but not fun to do. Mostly just deflated my newbie ego.


----------



## chanda (Jan 28, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> But there’s no fun! Gotta be the big man with the cool big centipede!


If you really want to handle something with a potentially painful sting, go for something like a Tarantula Hawk wasp - their sting is reputed to be insanely painful, but at least the pain is supposed to be short-lived and the venom is not medically significant. According to Justin Schmidt, creator of the Schmidt Insect Sting Pain Index, "Stung by a tarantula hawk? The advice I give in speaking engagements is to lie down and scream. The pain is so debilitating and excruciating that the victim is at risk of further injury by tripping in a hole or over an object in the path and then falling onto a cactus or into a barbed-wire fence. Such is the sting pain that almost nobody can maintain normal coordination or cognitive control to prevent accidental injury. Screaming is satisfying and helps reduce attention to the pain of the sting." (I can't personally attest to how painful it is because I've never been stung - yet!) Also, they are really quite docile unless you get 'em riled up.

Here's one eating out of my hand:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 28, 2018)

chanda said:


> If you really want to handle something with a potentially painful sting, go for something like a Tarantula Hawk wasp - it's reputed to be insanely painful, but at least the pain is supposed to be very short-lived and it's not medically significant. (I can't personally attest to how painful it is because I've never been stung - yet!) Also, they are really quite docile unless you get 'em riled up.
> 
> Here's one eating out of my hand:


I’ve been waiting for velvet ant season so I can finally take a sting like that. That videos super cute! Munch munch munch.


----------



## chanda (Jan 28, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> I’ve been waiting for velvet ant season so I can finally take a sting like that. That videos super cute! Munch munch munch.


Velvet ants are also very docile, as long as you are gentle with them. I've caught them a few times when I didn't have a catch cup with me, so I just picked them up and hand-carried them until I got back to my car. I have no desire to take a sting from either a velvet ant or a tarantula hawk - but both make great pets and are fun to observe.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 28, 2018)

chanda said:


> Velvet ants are also very docile, as long as you are gentle with them. I've caught them a few times when I didn't have a catch cup with me, so I just picked them up and hand-carried them until I got back to my car. I have no desire to take a sting from either a velvet ant or a tarantula hawk - but both make great pets and are fun to observe.


I want to setup a 20g communal but I’ve read that they can be a little weird with cohabitation and that it should be separate species that you keep. Would be cool to have some though!


----------



## chanda (Jan 28, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> I want to setup a 20g communal but I’ve read that they can be a little weird with cohabitation and that it should be separate species that you keep. Would be cool to have some though!


I've kept mixed cages of velvet ants before (Dasymutilla magnifica, Dasymutilla sackenii, and some other Dasymutilla that I couldn't ID to species) and even had the occasional darkling beetle in with them and never had any problems. They aren't aggressive, and they aren't carnivorous, so they just wander around and ignore each other. They will feed off the same grape or orange slices without any conflict.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Jan 28, 2018)

bryverine said:


> Nobody here's going to say you have "balls the size of the sun" or crap like that, this isn't YouTube. That being said, I firmly believe even this species of centipede can be tamed, but they are a very high strung species.
> 
> One more thing to consider: I bet your parents would be pretty...uh, put out... if they found you whimpering in your room or in unbearable pain. My guess is the poor pede wouldn't make it out of this situation alive or, in the best case, they'd make you get rid of it.
> 
> I guess it all depends on how knowledgeable your parents are about pedes. If i was 15 again and got bit by a centipede, let alone a dehaani, my parents wouldn't question me nor give me a chance to explain... they'd take me to the ER regardless of what I "knew from online" and they'd be down that $300.. well, just my $0.02...


My parents are both fully aware of the pain that can cause -say-, my cherry red. It's one of the worst dehaani variants to get bitten by, and I'd probably be unable to go to school for 3 days or so, considering my weight. Getting bitten on the right hand wouldn't help either !
Anyway, should I get bitten, I'd try and be convincing enough not to go to the ER. My grandmother is a doctor, which may or may not help. I'd need to explain her as well as possible, because in the end, my parents do what she tells them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jcarrender (Jan 28, 2018)

Op, please understand I mean no disrespect to you when I say this. I am genuinely just trying to wrap my head around all this. Why? Why do you clearly wish to be intentionally bitten and envenomated? What is it you hope to gain? As another already said, this isn't Youtube. The vast majority of keepers in this hobby do not see this as brave but foolish and pointless. I say this because I personally don't want to see another headline about how a 15 year old was severely injured or (highly improbable) killed by a venomous invert. Behavior like that is what leads to more oppressive legislation regarding keeping inverts. It's not always all about you and what you can get away with. I thank you for your bite report and do hope you will be careful in the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 28, 2018)

jcarrender said:


> Op, please understand I mean no disrespect to you when I say this. I am genuinely just trying to wrap my head around all this. Why? Why do you clearly wish to be intentionally bitten and envenomated? What is it you hope to gain? As another already said, this isn't Youtube. The vast majority of keepers in this hobby do not see this as brave but foolish and pointless. I say this because I personally don't want to see another headline about how a 15 year old was severely injured or (highly improbable) killed by a venomous invert. Behavior like that is what leads to more oppressive legislation regarding keeping inverts. It's not always all about you and what you can get away with. I thank you for your bite report and do hope you will be careful in the future.


Cuz it's cool. Duh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 28, 2018)

jcarrender said:


> Op, please understand I mean no disrespect to you when I say this. I am genuinely just trying to wrap my head around all this. Why? Why do you clearly wish to be intentionally bitten and envenomated? What is it you hope to gain? As another already said, this isn't Youtube. The vast majority of keepers in this hobby do not see this as brave but foolish and pointless. I say this because I personally don't want to see another headline about how a 15 year old was severely injured or (highly improbable) killed by a venomous invert. Behavior like that is what leads to more oppressive legislation regarding keeping inverts. It's not always all about you and what you can get away with. I thank you for your bite report and do hope you will be careful in the future.


Oh no I don’t want to be envenomated. That was obvious sarcasm. Sorry if I led you on with that one!
Edit: wanted to include the fact that I was disappointed in the fact that I only got a dry bite for my stupidity.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 28, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Cuz it's cool. Duh.


All the girls love dudes who will die under 18

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 28, 2018)

chanda said:


> Here's one eating out of my hand:


Ah ah, I know that, despite that brutal pain, they aren't however defensive like someone can think, but just for joking... I like your 'Dark Side'* 

*handling

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 28, 2018)

New at keeping centipedes and handling a Dehaani, I have no words. If anything take your time and don’t jump into it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYAN (Jan 28, 2018)

Be careful, don’t start the new YouTube trend: Scolopendra dehanni challange.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 28, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Be careful, don’t start the new YouTube trend: Scolopendra dehanni challange.


Maybe that would actually be a good thing. All these 'cool guys' taking a bite might tone down new keepers with more 'swag' than sense.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scoly (Jan 28, 2018)

bryverine said:


> I guess it all depends on how knowledgeable your parents are about pedes. If i was 15 again and got bit by a centipede, let alone a dehaani, my parents wouldn't question me nor give me a chance to explain... they'd take me to the ER regardless of what I "knew from online" and they'd be down that $300.. well, just my $0.02...


What the actual? You guys pay $300 to go to ER? Does that mean BMX is a rich kid sport in the US? :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## bryverine (Jan 28, 2018)

Scoly said:


> What the actual? You guys pay $300 to go to ER? Does that mean BMX is a rich kid sport in the US? :wideyed:


That's WITH insurance (or at least mine) if you don't get admitted.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 28, 2018)

Scoly said:


> What the actual? You guys pay $300 to go to ER? Does that mean BMX is a rich kid sport in the US? :wideyed:


Oh my god we can pay way more than that. Even with insurance. I remember when my secondary insurance tried to buck me and I only had my primary insurance? I needed an MRI on my pelvis and it was going to cost several thousand dollars.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Scoly (Jan 28, 2018)

Jesus!! My heart goes out to you all. In the UK we still enjoy what I believe is sometimes called "socialized" healthcare in the US  but that's under threat here too because there's so much money to be made from it that our corrupt politicians are trying to tear it down by under funding it so it can be declared ineffective and sold off, which has already started. In fact that's part of what Brexit is all about. If it were up to me I'd plunge them all in a bath full of pissed off dehaanis.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## bryverine (Jan 28, 2018)

Scoly said:


> Jesus!! My heart goes out to you all. In the UK we still enjoy what I believe is sometimes called "socialized" healthcare in the US  but that's under threat here too because there's so much money to be made from it that our corrupt politicians are trying to tear it down by under funding it so it can be declared ineffective and sold off, which has already started.


Yes, well I'd also be paying like $15-20k more a year to taxes to have "free healthcare". Though I'm sure that's grossly over simplifying things...

Either way, cost isn't just money. As someone mentioned you'd be missing school, your/your parents time lost playing video games at night (other parents play video games, right?), paperwork, grounding you, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake (Jan 28, 2018)

I hit my toe really hard once and it was bent at weird angle so I went to get it X-rayed to see if I'd broken it or not. Well turns out my toe wasn't broken so all they did was tape it to the toe closest to it and slap me with a $200 bill. I don't go to get anything looked at anymore unless I'm absolutely sure I need a professional to fix it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scoly (Jan 29, 2018)

bryverine said:


> Yes, well I'd also be paying like $15-20k more a year to taxes to have "free healthcare". Though I'm sure that's grossly over simplifying things...


Yeah, it's a notoriously difficult one to compare the likes of UK vs US take home pay, specifically because of all the extras you pay for in the US, and whether your employer meets those costs, or the average price of gigantea and hardwickei (I paid £55 for mine :-D). 

You'd have to be on quite high pay for the difference to amount to $15-20k. Here's very basic comparison: https://blog.thesalarycalculator.co.uk/paye/tax/comparison-of-uk-and-usa-take-home/

Personally I'd rather pay the extra tax and know that poor people are covered. But, then I'd also like to know that money is being spent well, which it really isn't. Every month stuff surfaces about how our NHS pays some well connected sub contractor £70 for every light bulb they change. And bits are being sold off to private companies at an alarming rate, who become sole providers and screw us over.

Anyway, enough ranting, I'm off to raise my wee army of dehaanis in preparation for that bath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Curiosipede (Apr 6, 2018)

Scolopendra Dehaani Thai Cherry
Bite Report

Date of envenomation: November 23, 2017

3:30 -time of envenomation. Mild pain localized to envenomation site.

4:03 -swelling begins, and starts to spread. Finger joints slightly stiffen. Pain still at mild, manageable levels.

5:27 -swelling has spread app. Halfway up the forearm; as well as swollen the better part of my right hand. Pain has increased considerably. 
6:00 -swelling still increasing slowly. Pain reached broken bone levels around the envenomation site, with mild pain all the way to the armpit.

7:30 -the swelling has reached a standstill, about all the way to the elbow. Approximately 35% swelling, with 100% being twice normal size. Pain is steady for the next 10 or so hours, when it slowly began to decrease until nonexistent.

24 hours later -no pain, however no change in swelling. 
48 hours later -swelling has begun to reduce, and tightness in joints is nearly gone. 
72 hours later -only swelling local to the envenomation site, tightness in joints almost completely gone. 
One Week Later -tightness of skin still present at envenomation site. No pain, or stiffness of joints. Envenomation site has begun to itch profusely, at intervals. If scratched, envenomation site swells like a bee sting.

Reasons for envenomation: Second handling of the day, first day of ever being handled. I also assume she smelled the three other pedes I held today.

I would like to stress the fact that it is unadvisable to attempt handling subspinipes or Dehaani, due to their potency, and jumpyness. 
This being said, I would also like to admit that I absolutely deserved this envenomation. I know better than to over stress a jumpy, potent Centipede.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 6, 2018)

Curiosipede said:


> Scolopendra Dehaani Thai Cherry
> Bite Report
> 
> Date of envenomation: November 23, 2017
> ...


After reading all of this (comparing your report with others I've read) I say that, pain you suffered apart, you were somewhat lucky


----------



## Rhysandfish (Apr 6, 2018)

Curiosipede said:


> Scolopendra Dehaani Thai Cherry
> Bite Report
> 
> Date of envenomation: November 23, 2017
> ...


Gnarly one. Have you taken a regular dehaani bite? If so, how did they compare? I wish this wasn’t the default thread to post dehaani bite reports lol. New one please! This one can go away...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Curiosipede (Apr 6, 2018)

Also wanted to note that running water helps with the pain. It stimulates the nerves and mitigates quite a bit of even the broken bone level pain.


----------



## Curiosipede (Apr 6, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> After reading all of this (comparing your report with others I've read) I say that, pain you suffered apart, you were somewhat lucky


It was a single pump and dump. Nothing too crazy


----------



## Curiosipede (Apr 6, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> Gnarly one. Have you taken a regular dehaani bite? If so, how did they compare? I wish this wasn’t the default thread to post dehaani bite reports lol. New one please! This one can go away...


I actually havent taken a normal dehaai envenomation. The only time i handled my normal dehaani he was super chill.


----------

